# Reloading half used film



## jcrutcher (Jun 16, 2010)

Is there a way to shoot 10 frames of a 36 roll, rewind it and re-install the roll, advance to #11 or #12 frame without problems?

I have a Leica M6

Thank you for any help you can offer.

Jim


----------



## compur (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes.  Just do what you said (with lens cap on, of course) and do it gently.

Without problems?  Can't guarantee that but it usually works OK for me.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 16, 2010)

I always skip a frame just to make sure there's no overlap.

Obviously, you'll want to leave the leader out when you rewind it...

And I usually mark on the leader or canister what frame it was on so I remember.


----------



## jcrutcher (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks guys I'll give it a try.

Jim


----------



## djacobox372 (Jun 16, 2010)

i do that all the time, the only tricky thing is to not rewind the film too far, and u should always skip a frame


----------



## compur (Jun 16, 2010)

I believe the APS cameras can do this automatically.  They remember which
frame was last shot on which roll and advance ahead to the correct frame
when the film is re-inserted. I've never used an APS camera myself but that's
what I've been told.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 16, 2010)

^^^
Yes, that's true.

I have a Canon Elph (APS) .... you can rewind whenever you want, re-insert and it automatically goes back to the next frame.

There is even a rotating thing on the bottom of the canister that shows if the roll is new, partially exposed, fully exposed, or developed.  (The negs stay in the canister after developing.)


----
edit

...I haven't used that camera in years.  I still have a few APS cartridges somewhere in the back of my fridge...  I guess I should go ahead and shoot it while processing is still available, lol.  I seem to remember that APS is way more expensive than 35mm though...  And it smaller...

The camera is literally the size of a cigarette pack though - pretty small for a film camera.


LOL - I just checked, and I have 3 rolls that need to be developed ... no telling how old the pictures on them are...


----------



## Mike_E (Jun 17, 2010)

Nikon N90s have a data back which will allow you to program the camera to leave the leader out when rewinding.

I also have an 8008 that is this way.  Pretty handy!


----------



## PJL (Jun 17, 2010)

^ My Elan 7 has a custom function mode that does the same thing.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 18, 2010)

I think pretty much any modern SLR will have a custom function that lets you leave the leader out upon rewind.  Every one I've used has had it...

That's really the only reason I keep a sharpie in my bag - in case I rewind a roll and need to write the frame number on it.


Back when I was getting my film developed at 1 hour labs, I used to keep the leader out all the time.  They usually just extract the leader instead of taking the canister apart...  Figured I would save them a step.


----------



## usayit (Jun 18, 2010)

PJL said:


> ^ My Elan 7 has a custom function mode that does the same thing.



Same on the 1 series film camera and my Elan IIe.

Using a film extractor is pretty easy too...




On the M6, you can feel when the take up spool releases the negative..



Funny, you should mention APS film.  I actually used to own a Canon IX lite.  OMG, what in the world was I thinking?


----------



## bhop (Jun 23, 2010)

I did it with my m6 a few rolls back and it worked out perfectly.  There was a dent in the film from the winding fork that helped me get it started in the same spot..hopefully you'll know what I mean as a fellow m6 owner.


----------

